# knock sensor



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

by any chance would the knock sensor make my car stall. that is the only code im showing now. i was showing a MAF code but that went away after i let the car sit with the batt unhooked for about 2 weeks...lol...seriously.
but now i hook up the batt and plug everything in check the ECU for codes and i get 5 and 5 meaning AOK. then i start it it dies like it used to checked for codes and it throws the knock sensor code, tried tht like 4 more times and same thing.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

bump..........


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

No. I currently have a bad knock sensor and it never stalled on me.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well it was showing a MAF code now its not.


----------

